# AB5 gives Cali drivers opportunity



## driverdoug (Jun 11, 2017)

Vote No on 22. Once employees you can form a union and negotiate a contract that benefits drivers. Uber and Lyft are evil. Drivers need to stand strong.

Once you have a union you are in with other unions and government types. It will be a middle class job where you have the possibility of having a family, buying a house and having a retirement.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Go do yourself a favor and look at your local ads for drivers, you won’t be affording houses and AB5 doesn’t give you retirement. What the point of a union? You really think a union will magically make you rich or something? Most unions do nothing but take money so they can push their agendas on a company so they can seem like they are doing something. Do your research on what an employee driver makes and then compare it to what a rideshare driver makes now, your naive to think rideshare is a middle class job after they make you an employee


----------



## driverdoug (Jun 11, 2017)

I’m speaking from my own experience as a union worker and what I’ve seen in the taxi industry as an owner and a driver. I managed to do those things I mentioned and there is no reason it can’t happen for drivers in California. AB5 is a big leg up. The key is forming a union and integrate with the power structure.
I don’t want to get into the whole union thing. Just realize it provides a future for drivers which basically doesn’t exist now or under the Prop22 scenario. You’ve been given a gift by the state and so many are making like they got f**ked.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

driverdoug said:


> *AB5 gives Cali drivers opportunity*


AB5 _might_ give Cali drivers opportunity, but, it will be to only 20-30% of the drivers.
The remaining 70-80% will have no jobs/gigs, as Uber will cut them out.


----------



## driverdoug (Jun 11, 2017)

What can I say “you can’t fit 10 pounds of rice in a 5 pound bag”. What you are saying may be true but Prop22 looks like real crap. Better than nothing? Maybe but very sad.

A union will be able to negotiate a contract that covers all terms of employment. Then you really have something. It’s not easy but at least it provides more dignity.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I agree. PROP-22 is crap. Even if AB5 would end my ride-share 'career' as a part time driver, I'd never put PROP-22 or anything that any of these gig companies advocate through as an option. It's been shown time and time again, they are not interested in driver well-being, Drivers are merely an annoying stop-gap until they can automate the platforms with self-driving vehicles. Even if Self Driving Cars take another 10 years to be ubiquitous, UBER is going to continually devalue/squeeze Drivers for that decade.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

driverdoug said:


> I'm speaking from my own experience as a union worker and what I've seen in the taxi industry as an owner and a driver. I managed to do those things I mentioned and there is no reason it can't happen for drivers in California. AB5 is a big leg up. The key is forming a union and integrate with the power structure.
> I don't want to get into the whole union thing. Just realize it provides a future for drivers which basically doesn't exist now or under the Prop22 scenario. You've been given a gift by the state and so many are making like they got f**ked.


You mentioned taxi drivers, they aren't employees, they are owners, your already contradicting your own statements trying to compare taxi drivers with rideshare. AB5 will make rideshare a crappy low paying job that people do instead of flipping burgers. Unions are a joke, I don't want my money going to them, all unions do is make sure everyone gets treated like crap equally


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

driverdoug said:


> Vote No on 22. Once employees you can form a union and negotiate a contract that benefits drivers. Uber and Lyft are evil. Drivers need to stand strong.
> 
> Once you have a union you are in with other unions and government types. It will be a middle class job where you have the possibility of having a family, buying a house and having a retirement.


Why can't IC's have a 'union'? isn't there a legislative workaround that would allow for it?



NicFit said:


> You mentioned taxi drivers, they aren't employees, they are owners, your already contradicting your own statements trying to compare taxi drivers with rideshare. AB5 will make rideshare a crappy low paying job that people do instead of flipping burgers. Unions are a joke, I don't want my money going to them, all unions do is make sure everyone gets treated like crap equally


I used to be a swamper for a moving company. The non union shops paid $3 an hour, and the union shops paid $6, this was in 1972 when $6 was three times minimum in L.A. the dues were few bucks each week and I got $120 more than I would have without the union. So, on that experience, i must disagree. All the big names were union, Bekins, etc. The small operators weren't.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

driverdoug said:


> I'm speaking from my own experience as a union worker and what I've seen in the taxi industry as an owner and a driver. I managed to do those things I mentioned and there is no reason it can't happen for drivers in California. AB5 is a big leg up. The key is forming a union and integrate with the power structure.
> I don't want to get into the whole union thing. Just realize it provides a future for drivers which basically doesn't exist now or under the Prop22 scenario. You've been given a gift by the state and so many are making like they got f**ked.


I am a retired union worker and I can tell you that unionizing is not the way to go. @NicFit is correct about "Most unions do nothing but take money so they can push their agendas on a company so they can seem like they are doing something. It is true that you might one day be paid more but most of that would be paid to the union in dues. The unions are nothing more than a big business thriving off your hard work. The most likely union to take on ride share is the SEIU and ask a hotel housekeeper what it has done for her. She likely works two or three jobs to make ends meet but she would be out on the street if she didn't at least pay her union dues in stead of her rent.



Oscar Levant said:


> Why can't IC's have a 'union'? isn't there a legislative workaround that would allow for it?


No there isn't a way around it because the unions pay hundred of millions of dollars every election to buy the protections of law makers.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Oscar Levant said:


> Why can't IC's have a 'union'? isn't there a legislative workaround that would allow for it?
> 
> 
> I used to be a swamper for a moving company. The non union shops paid $3 an hour, and the union shops paid $6, this was in 1972 when $6 was three times minimum in L.A. the dues were few bucks each week and I got $120 more than I would have without the union. So, on that experience, i must disagree. All the big names were union, Bekins, etc. The small operators weren't.


Probably the last time unions were effective was 1972, now they don't make much difference since tons of laws have been passed so unions are just another layer of paperwork, fact is right now Uber collects 25% and you get 75% of a fare, what better deal could a union make? You can't raise driver pay without raising passenger costs, that means less riders, which will mean less pay. Want to be paid hourly? You can kiss those surges goodbye as you won't get the 25/75 split, Uber will charge what they want and you'll get you minimum wage, you think unions will help you get more money? Fast food is free to form unions but you think they will get more money from it? Nope. Pipe dreams is all this union nonsense is, there isn't a union formed yet and when do you think that'll happen? Uber won't form a union, you think that the 20-30% of drivers they hire will make one the second they get hired? Probably take years for a union to be form if ever


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

As an actual resident of California I am voting Yes on Prop 22. I don't want to be an employee and I don't want to be part of an union.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

NicFit said:


> Most unions do nothing but take money so they can push their agendas on a company so they can seem like they are doing something.


So freaking spot on!!!

For the past 20+ years my wife has had to belong to a union so she can work (flight attendant) and monthly union due debit confirmation is pretty much the only thing she has ever gotten from them. Yeah, they've negotiated contracts with the airline, but while the pay may have increased slightly most of the time, pretty much any and all other benefits have not. Any time she has had an issue where she has needed something from the union, you can bet your ass the only thing she has gotten is the runaround. Nothing but ****ing politics in that ****ing outfit. 

I'm actually really surprised they're not demanding her to pay dues now that she, along with thousand of others, got furloughed at the beginning of the month. And where was the almighty union in all these furlough talks? Nowhere to be found and walked over by the company. Gee, thanks! The union will be in for a rude awakening when all that's left are the ones with 30/40/50 years of seniority and they start *****ing that they actually have to WORK more than a couple of days a month now that the company had to furlough all the ones with less seniority. LOL! :roflmao:


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

driverdoug said:


> Vote No on 22. Once employees you can form a union and negotiate a contract that benefits drivers. Uber and Lyft are evil. Drivers need to stand strong.
> 
> Once you have a union you are in with other unions and government types. It will be a middle class job where you have the possibility of having a family, buying a house and having a retirement.


Middle class job? :roflmao: Go to school in order to have that silly:laugh:



Mash Ghasem said:


> AB5 _might_ give Cali drivers opportunity, but, it will be to only 20-30% of the drivers.
> The remaining 70-80% will have no jobs/gigs, as Uber will cut them out.


Yep, and the best of the best ants will constitute that 20-30%, the best of the best who will be willing to ant their asses off for a minimum wage, discounted health insurance, and a couple of weeks of minimum wage paid vacation. And all of that will only be passible if Uber and Lyft won't leave California. Who really want them to leave right now are fleet operators and not drivers. That's why you guys see more and more posts of those trolls who say "Vote No on 22"...


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Selector19 said:


> Middle class job? :roflmao: Go to school in order to have that silly:laugh:
> 
> 
> ... the best of the best who will be willing to ant their asses off for a minimum wage, discounted health insurance, and a couple of weeks of minimum wage paid vacation.


Contrast that to those who today keep posting screenshots to boasting of their large daily earnings.
Gone will be those days.


----------



## driverdoug (Jun 11, 2017)

Well however it goes-I wish you guys the best. I hope you think hard before you fall into the Prop22 trap.

BTW. I think it’s ridiculous that very wealthy companies can write their own labor laws in this manner. I could see only drivers voting, but why does everyone in the state get to say what your job should be?

If Prop22 passes you might see other companies go the IC route and try to further cut standards and wages For their workers.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

dont worry if prop 22 fails, you can turn on doordash/uber/lyft and postmates reject every request and get 48 bucks an hour watching TV! The no on 22 crowd says you'll have the same flexibility and the app wont change!


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

driverdoug said:


> Well however it goes-I wish you guys the best. I hope you think hard before you fall into the Prop22 trap.
> 
> BTW. I think it's ridiculous that very wealthy companies can write their own labor laws in this manner. I could see only drivers voting, but why does everyone in the state get to say what your job should be?
> 
> If Prop22 passes you might see other companies go the IC route and try to further cut standards and wages For their workers.


Prop 22 only covers rideshare and delivery gigs. It does nothing to address all the other independent contractors (writers, musicians, tutors) who are currently getting screwed by AB5. If other companies wanted to go that route they would have done so already.

Nobody believes a Wal*Mart drone or McDonald's burger flipper can be an IC.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Nobody believes a Wal*Mart drone or McDonald's burger flipper can be an IC.


No? Well I don't believe rideshare drivers are ICs.

There should be no "cutouts" or exceptions to AB5. If a musician, writer, tutor, software writer, etc. doesn't pass the ABC test they should be classified as employees.



dnlbaboof said:


> dont worry if prop 22 fails, you can turn on doordash/uber/lyft and postmates reject every request and get 48 bucks an hour watching TV! The no on 22 crowd says you'll have the same flexibility and the app wont change!


A lame attempt on your part to misrepresent the position of the AB5 supporters.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> No? Well I don't believe rideshare drivers are ICs.
> 
> There should be no "cutouts" or exceptions to AB5. If a musician, writer, tutor, software writer, etc. doesn't pass the ABC test they should be classified as employees.


It's not that simple.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> There should be no "cutouts" or exceptions to AB5. If a musician, writer, tutor, software writer, etc. doesn't pass the ABC test they should be classified as employees.


Oh but there are plenty of exemptions. Matter of fact Newscum signed AB2257 on September 8, 2020 with at least 19 new exemptions and while rideshare and delivery gig workers are considered employees, doctors, lawyers, real estate agents and hairstylists are not considered employees. So like everything else in CA politics and arbitrary stupidness are always the prevailing rule of law.

So much for the no "cutouts" huh?


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

driverdoug said:


> Vote No on 22. Once employees you can form a union and negotiate a contract that benefits drivers. Uber and Lyft are evil. Drivers need to stand strong.
> 
> Once you have a union you are in with other unions and government types. It will be a middle class job where you have the possibility of having a family, buying a house and having a retirement.


BUHAHAHAHAHAHA... tell you what... buy a driver a house and give me a retirement pension...... if you are so sure of your claim, then don't worry, they will make plenty to pay you back.

You are better off investing into uber/lyft and hope the 22 turn in their favour. You vote no on 22 and you will find yourself on the street not even able to be a poor bubber.



Mash Ghasem said:


> AB5 _might_ give Cali drivers opportunity, but, it will be to only 20-30% of the drivers.
> The remaining 70-80% will have no jobs/gigs, as Uber will cut them out.


Absolutely, but it doesn't matter, because I'm sure OP thinks he will be in the 20-30%.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

here's the truth of the 70% of drivers getting cut.

if all you want to do is work a few hours a week and make beer money i doubt uber will keep you on the books.

If you really depend on the hours and really need the job I doubt your at risk of losing that income.


The demand won't go away, using uber to do destination filter your ride to/from your day job might.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> So much for the no "cutouts" huh?


If you read my post you'll see I never said there aren't exemptions, I said there shouldn't be exemptions.

Any doctor or other worker who can't pass the ABC test should have been classified as an employee, but thanks to intense lobbying they were exempted.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> If you read my post you'll see I never said there aren't exemptions, I said there shouldn't be exemptions.
> 
> Any doctor or other worker who can't pass the ABC test should have been classified as an employee, but thanks to intense lobbying they were exempted.


You got no skin in the game. Currently, this is an issue in California.

Also, you seem to think everyone should be an employee. What about small business owners?

I am a small business owner utilizing four delivery apps to the best of my ability and make a decent profit.

Why would I want to be a part time, minimum wage employee of any of these despicable companies?

Also, I would probably not be offered employment by these companies because of my acceptance rate statistics. I am not an ant, but a profitable contractor.

Further, I think the apps are lead generators, not transportation companies. I decline offers that are not profitable. I think as lead generators, they sidestep B of the ABC test.

If you wish to be a part time, minimum wage employee when legislation is passed in your state, or is up for a vote, please feel free to follow your convictions.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> You got no skin in the game. Currently, this is an issue in California.


Every "gig" worker in the US has skin in the game because whatever happens in California will probably have a major impact on the rest of the US and perhaps beyond the US.



Judge and Jury said:


> Also, you seem to think everyone should be an employee. What about small business owners?


This is my simple and direct proposal for how business relationships should be classified...

Party A performs a task for Party B for compensation under the terms of Party A = Party A is an IC/business owner and Party B is his/her customer/client/patient, etc.

Party A performs a task for Party B for compensation under the terms of Party B = Party A is an employee of Party B.



Judge and Jury said:


> I am a small business owner utilizing four delivery apps to the best of my ability and make a decent profit.


You're not a small business owner, you're a worker with 4 part-time jobs.



Judge and Jury said:


> Why would I want to be a part time, minimum wage employee of any of these despicable companies?


As an employee you'd have benefits and some job security, neither of which you have now. Of course you may be worse off under AB5, but either way these companies are supposed to obey the law.



Judge and Jury said:


> Also, I would probably not be offered employment by these companies because of my acceptance rate statistics. I am not an ant, but a profitable contractor.


It would probably depend on if you're available to work the shifts they want you to work.



Judge and Jury said:


> Further, I think the apps are lead generators, not transportation companies. I decline offers that are not profitable. I think as lead generators, they sidestep B of the ABC test.


Save the "lead generator" propaganda BS for a fellow Kool-Aid drinker. A lead is a potential sale. Pax are not potential sales, they've already purchased the goods or services. Uber looks for a grunt (you or another driver) to haul the pax or deliver their food. By your argument Bite Squad drivers are also lead generators, because they do the exact same job as you, but they get W2s and you get 1099s. Whether or not it's profitable is irrelevant to job status.

Most likely, the best outcome for the rest of the US drivers would be employee status for CA drivers, and for that status to prove so extremely costly for these "gig" companies, that the very possibility of it spreading beyond CA would scare those a-holes into preemptively making major improvements for the drivers in the other 49 states with the hope of preventing AB5 movements from starting coast to coast.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> If you read my post you'll see I never said there aren't exemptions, I said there shouldn't be exemptions.


I read your post and that doesn't change the fact that there are exemptions. Arbitrary exemptions at the whim of a few people in Sacramento so now we'll see if actual California residents agree or don't agree with the arbitrary rules and exemptions Sacramento has placed upon them.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

driverdoug said:


> I'm speaking from my own experience as a union worker and what I've seen in the taxi industry as an owner and a driver. I managed to do those things I mentioned and there is no reason it can't happen for drivers in California. AB5 is a big leg up. The key is forming a union and integrate with the power structure.
> I don't want to get into the whole union thing. Just realize it provides a future for drivers which basically doesn't exist now or under the Prop22 scenario. You've been given a gift by the state and so many are making like they got f**ked.


So, how much are you required to pay in Union Dues to keep your job?

And, you know that it goes to pay the salaries of the Union Executives. They work full time on your money.

And, don't forget all the political contributions they make, in your name, that you disagree with.


----------



## driverdoug (Jun 11, 2017)

NicFit said:


> You mentioned taxi drivers, they aren't employees, they are owners, your already contradicting your own statements trying to compare taxi drivers with rideshare.


My union job was in a completely different industry. Sorry if I didn't make that clear. I was trying to make the point that a union and collective bargaining lets drivers improve wages and work conditions.

Over time rideshare could become a much better job.


----------



## Karen carpenter (Nov 7, 2017)

Jst1dreamr said:


> I am a retired union worker and I can tell you that unionizing is not the way to go.


Picked up a union representative at the airport. He left a large odorous suitcase in my trunk. As I was turning it into police departments lost and found, Jimmy Hoffa's wallet fell out of the crack in the suitcase.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Karen carpenter said:


> Picked up a union representative at the airport. He left a large odorous suitcase in my trunk. As I was turning it into police departments lost and found, Jimmy Hoffa's wallet fell out of the crack in the suitcase.


C'mon now. We all know that Robert DeNiro killed Jimmy Hoffa. There is a 4 hour documentary on it on Netflix.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

driverdoug said:


> My union job was in a completely different industry. Sorry if I didn't make that clear. I was trying to make the point that a union and collective bargaining lets drivers improve wages and work conditions.
> 
> Over time rideshare could become a much better job.


Why do we need a union? I like Uber the way it is, my wages and working conditions are fine, if you can't make good money then go find something else and quit ruining what I got because you can't figure it out


----------



## The Mobile Notary 1592 (Sep 26, 2020)

NicFit said:


> Why do we need a union? I like Uber the way it is, my wages and working conditions are fine, if you can't make good money then go find something else and quit ruining what I got because you can't figure it out


It's not about you making good money, it's about overall liability. If Prop 22 passes, Uber and other companies can brush off liability if something happens to you, or even your passenger while the app is on. I.E. a passenger harms you as a driver, you as the driver cannot sue Uber, because they can say that you are an independent contractor.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

The Mobile Notary 1592 said:


> It's not about you making good money, it's about overall liability. If Prop 22 passes, Uber and other companies can brush off liability if something happens to you, or even your passenger while the app is on. I.E. a passenger harms you as a driver, you as the driver cannot sue Uber, because they can say that you are an independent contractor.


So that's still not a very good reason, I am armed and trained and don't care about that, and with this Kung-flu crap now I have a partition, not a strong one but enough to slow them down until I can deal with them. Why would I want to sue Uber over a bad passenger, I would sue the passenger. I don't like this passive blaming, people choose to be independent contractors and that's comes with risk. If you don't like the risk that your on your own then don't do Uber and don't run your own business, be a wage slave and leave what I have alone


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

This Cali driver already voted Yes on 22


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

driverdoug said:


> Vote No on 22. Once employees you can form a union and negotiate a contract that benefits drivers. Uber and Lyft are evil. Drivers need to stand strong.
> 
> Once you have a union you are in with other unions and government types. It will be a middle class job where you have the possibility of having a family, buying a house and having a retirement.


Drivers don't want to be employees ..if you want to be an employee go back to driving taxi


----------



## The Mobile Notary 1592 (Sep 26, 2020)

NicFit said:


> So that's still not a very good reason, I am armed and trained and don't care about that, and with this Kung-flu crap now I have a partition, not a strong one but enough to slow them down until I can deal with them. Why would I want to sue Uber over a bad passenger, I would sue the passenger. I don't like this passive blaming, people choose to be independent contractors and that's comes with risk. If you don't like the risk that your on your own then don't do Uber and don't run your own business, be a wage slave and leave what I have alone


King flu, oh shit, we got a racist here, I should have known this. You're not that smart if your calling yourself an Ic at $5.64 under prop 22, you'll be working more for less over time if it passes.


----------



## Karen carpenter (Nov 7, 2017)

The Mobile Notary 1592 said:


> King flu, oh shit, we got a racist here, I should have known this. You're not that smart if your calling yourself an Ic at $5.64 under prop 22, you'll be working more for less over time if it passes.


I would have to agree that "kung flu" is a disqualifier.

Probably believes Hunter Biden left his laptop with a blind repair man.


----------



## The Mobile Notary 1592 (Sep 26, 2020)

Karen carpenter said:


> I would have to agree that "kung flu" is a disqualifier.
> 
> Probably believes Hunter Biden left his laptop with a blind repair man.


These little Trump bootlickers are outta pocket, but that's the thing about the internet, anyone can make any empty threats. Im not worried about this racist MAGAt asshole.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

NicFit said:


> Probably the last time unions were effective was 1972, now they don't make much difference since tons of laws have been passed so unions are just another layer of paperwork, fact is right now Uber collects 25% and you get 75% of a fare, what better deal could a union make? You can't raise driver pay without raising passenger costs, that means less riders, which will mean less pay. Want to be paid hourly? You can kiss those surges goodbye as you won't get the 25/75 split, Uber will charge what they want and you'll get you minimum wage, you think unions will help you get more money? Fast food is free to form unions but you think they will get more money from it? Nope. Pipe dreams is all this union nonsense is, there isn't a union formed yet and when do you think that'll happen? Uber won't form a union, you think that the 20-30% of drivers they hire will make one the second they get hired? Probably take years for a union to be form if ever


Then why can't we reverse all those neoliberal anti-union laws and return to pre-1972 ? With dems in control, it could be done. Right?


----------



## arcterus (Oct 31, 2014)

Prop 22 was written by Uber and the other ride share lobbyists. They have always looked out for the best interests of their drivers, Every Single Time. You know you can believe everything they say about this. You have no reason not to blindly follow Uber. When have they ever done something not in your economic interest before?

Trust me, I'm a cab driver.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> UBER is going to continually devalue/squeeze Drivers for that decade.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

The Mobile Notary 1592 said:


> King flu, oh shit, we got a racist here, I should have known this. You're not that smart if your calling yourself an Ic at $5.64 under prop 22, you'll be working more for less over time if it passes.


It's not racism, it's nationalism, get it right, and I'm pissed because I haven't been to a bar since March, so &#128405;China, they hate the Chinese flu association and I won't stop insulting them for it. I'm not a subtle kinda of guy. As for $5.64 an hour I'd have to reject $25 in fares to make that, under prop 22 they will continue the 75/25% fare split, without Prop 22 after taxes and your union cuts on minimum wage I might make $5.64


Karen carpenter said:


> I would have to agree that "kung flu" is a disqualifier.
> 
> Probably believes Hunter Biden left his laptop with a blind repair man.


Something isn't right about that laptop, I don't believe the whole story, someone of Hunter Biden stature just don't abandon laptops at repair shops like that, I feel like something is just off about that whole thing and there's something else on how that laptop ended up there and until the truth about it comes out then I feel like it was there for someone to find


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

arcterus said:


> Prop 22 was written by Uber and the other ride share lobbyists. They have always looked out for the best interests of their drivers, Every Single Time. You know you can believe everything they say about this. You have no reason not to blindly follow Uber. When have they ever done something not in your economic interest before?
> 
> Trust me, I'm a cab driver.


Oh so the people who have brought you some of the highest taxes in the nation and become filthy rich from being nothing more than a California politician is enough reason for you to believe them that being an employee is a good thing, huh? There is no way Sacramento would benefit from you becoming an employee, right?


----------



## The Mobile Notary 1592 (Sep 26, 2020)

NicFit said:


> It's not racism, it's nationalism, get it right, and I'm pissed because I haven't been to a bar since March, so &#128405;China, they hate the Chinese flu association and I won't stop insulting them for it. I'm not a subtle kinda of guy. As for $5.64 an hour I'd have to reject $25 in fares to make that, under prop 22 they will continue the 75/25% fare split, without Prop 22 after taxes and your union cuts on minimum wage I might make $5.64
> 
> Something isn't right about that laptop, I don't believe the whole story, someone of Hunter Biden stature just don't abandon laptops at repair shops like that, I feel like something is just off about that whole thing and there's something else on how that laptop ended up there and until the truth about it comes out then I feel like it was there for someone to find


Nationalism is toxic, that makes you nothing less than a KKK Aryan Nation member/ally.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

NicFit said:


> Something isn't right about that laptop, I don't believe the whole story, someone of Hunter Biden stature just don't abandon laptops at repair shops like that, I feel like something is just off about that whole thing and there's something else on how that laptop ended up there and until the truth about it comes out then I feel like it was there for someone to find


----------



## sasu66 (Sep 7, 2020)

arcterus said:


> Prop 22 was written by Uber and the other ride share lobbyists. They have always looked out for the best interests of their drivers, Every Single Time. You know you can believe everything they say about this. You have no reason not to blindly follow Uber. When have they ever done something not in your economic interest before?
> 
> Trust me, I'm a cab driver.


 Let's remember what Travis Kalanick said in 2014: "We're in a political campaign, and the candidate is Uber and the opponent is an xxxxxxx named Taxi."
https://www.vox.com/2014/5/28/11627...r-is-raising-more-money-to-fight-lyft-and-the


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Even if AB5 would end my ride-share 'career' as a part time driver, I'd never put PROP-22 or anything that any of these gig companies advocate through as an option. 
[/QUOTE]
I fully back your view!
I would rather loose my gig with U/L, than to voluntarily choose exploitation of vulnerable workers in my beloved &#127482;&#127480;!

Let's say everyone says 30 cents for mileage reimbursement is too low, and there is no guarantee the rates will not go down or over saturation will not happen.

My understanding is if the Uber first initiative offer seems too low, we can unilaterally reject.

They are not banned from making a better proposition.

They can try again next year with proposition 22 B:

- 40-50 cent a mile reimbursement, not 30 cents
- lifetime workers comp for permanent workplace disability with no fault. Not this blurry limited crap.
- Better offer than 1,000$ a year benefit fund.
- driver cap so existing drivers can be utilized more efficiently.
- guarantee that rates will not be set lower.

Why would there be any resistance if they give a decent offer, we get to keep flexibility and decent pay and protections. They get to not deal will labor laws.

Can a prop 22 supporter explain to me why I should accept the first low ball proposition from Uber/Lyft?

Is there anything stopping them from giving a better proposition for 2021 ballet if voters feel this one is too much of a low ball offer?

If drivers in California reject the first offer, does that mean Uber can not give a more acceptable offer to its drivers in California?


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

NicFit said:


> It's not racism, it's nationalism, get it right!


May I offer you the option to be a PATRIOT &#127482;&#127480;

We have African American, Asian American, Muslim American, Latin American, Indian American, and White Americans who love their country &#127482;&#127480; and fight for it in real wars.

Patriots look different and have different religions even. It is their love for the land they call home that bonded them.

Patriots even respect other nations patriots who fight invaders!

Nationalism is a excuse to hate or invade another people based on " I am superior than you" mentality.


----------



## The Mobile Notary 1592 (Sep 26, 2020)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> May I offer you the option to be a PATRIOT &#127482;&#127480;
> 
> We have African American, Asian American, Muslim American, Latin American, Indian American, and White Americans who love their country &#127482;&#127480; and fight for it in real wars.
> 
> ...


I couldn't have said it better myself, people like NicFit are cowards, they go behind forums and spew racist rhetoric, remember, anyone can be anything they want on the internet.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

sasu66 said:


> Let's remember what Travis Kalanick said in 2014: "We're in a political campaign, and the candidate is Uber and the opponent is an xxxxxxx named Taxi."
> https://www.vox.com/2014/5/28/11627...r-is-raising-more-money-to-fight-lyft-and-the


Travis calling the taxi industry "dark and dangerous and evil" is hypocrisy on mega-steroids.

He called the taxi industry an a-hole but he's the used toilet paper that wiped the a-hole.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

The Mobile Notary 1592 said:


> I couldn't have said it better myself, people like NicFit are cowards, they go behind forums and spew racist rhetoric, remember, anyone can be anything they want on the internet.


No I don't hide, you would never talk to me like this in person. I think I may have misspoken and it should have been patriotism, was out doing stuff and don't like being called racist and had only about a couple of minutes to reply to you


----------



## arcterus (Oct 31, 2014)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Oh so the people who have brought you some of the highest taxes in the nation and become filthy rich from being nothing more than a California politician is enough reason for you to believe them that being an employee is a good thing, huh? There is no way Sacramento would benefit from you becoming an employee, right?


Nice job of changing the subject, Uber Shill.



sasu66 said:


> Let's remember what Travis Kalanick said in 2014: "We're in a political campaign, and the candidate is Uber and the opponent is an xxxxxxx named Taxi."


Yes, and as we know now, Travis Kalanick created one of the most honest, law abiding companies on the planet that has done nothing but blessed its' drivers with freedom, truth, and wealth. Especially wealth.


----------



## Yack in the Bock (Oct 17, 2020)

It would be hilarious if most of the guys that voted no on prop 22 end up not being hired by U/L and end up working at Burger King


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

NicFit said:


> Go do yourself a favor and look at your local ads for drivers, you won't be affording houses and AB5 doesn't give you retirement. What the point of a union? You really think a union will magically make you rich or something? Most unions do nothing but take money so they can push their agendas on a company so they can seem like they are doing something. Do your research on what an employee driver makes and then compare it to what a rideshare driver makes now, your naive to think rideshare is a middle class job after they make you an employee


All union workers have retirement plan and health insurance and the earning according to the market .. Union workers are the highest pay workers in the nation . It is true they take big cut but you do not need to worry about how much they take because they fight for your benefits and you will get them at the highest level .. you will be proud to be union worker ..



Mash Ghasem said:


> AB5 _might_ give Cali drivers opportunity, but, it will be to only 20-30% of the drivers.
> The remaining 70-80% will have no jobs/gigs, as Uber will cut them out.


If Uber cut 70-80% Uber will bankuptcy and those jobs it will pop up to small individual car service base .. keep in mind this jobs always existed and people will move with those base because now it is easy to navigate ..



NicFit said:


> You mentioned taxi drivers, they aren't employees, they are owners, your already contradicting your own statements trying to compare taxi drivers with rideshare. AB5 will make rideshare a crappy low paying job that people do instead of flipping burgers. Unions are a joke, I don't want my money going to them, all unions do is make sure everyone gets treated like crap equally


You not going to feel the effect on your earnings because they will setup to take about $0.15 every ride like black car found take in NYC . Then if they create union should give right to drivers to vote for their representative if they are not fight for your right should be replaced .. Unions are the best workers protection


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

arcterus said:


> Nice job of changing the subject, Uber Shill.


Oh no. Non-Player Character 27 calls me a shill. How will I ever get over this???

Maybe I'll stop taking a shower for 2 weeks, smoke 6 packs of cigarettes and then park my 17 year old shitmobile next to a sewer plant for a couple of hours so I can become a Taxi driver like you. Would that make you happy, Travis Bickle?


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

arcterus said:


> Nice job of changing the subject, Uber Shill.
> 
> 
> Yes, and as we know now, Travis Kalanick created one of the most honest, law abiding companies on the planet that has done nothing but blessed its' drivers with freedom, truth, and wealth. Especially wealth.


Wealth for his self not for the drivers .I hope he will see the hell soon for how much distruction he brought to transportation industry workers


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Gby said:


> It is true they take big cut but you do not need to worry about how much they take because they fight for your benefits and you will get them at the highest level .. you will be proud to be union worker ..


WTFLOL!!! :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: You must be a union executive, or something. :biggrin:

As I already posted in this thread, I've followed 20+ years of this union stuff very closely and that's the stuff that only comes from the union executives' mouth. NOT the rank and file. LOL!


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Gby said:


> All union workers have retirement plan and health insurance and the earning according to the market .. Union workers are the highest pay workers in the nation . It is true they take big cut but you do not need to worry about how much they take because they fight for your benefits and you will get them at the highest level .. you will be proud to be union worker ..
> 
> 
> If Uber cut 70-80% Uber will bankuptcy and those jobs it will pop up to small individual car service base .. keep in mind this jobs always existed and people will move with those base because now it is easy to navigate ..
> ...


I don't want my earning to go down, it's not going to be per ride anymore, it'll be per hour on minimum wage these unions take, and there no union that even exists right now. Even with unions how much of a retirement will they offer for a minimum wage job? It's not going to be very good and my retirement plan requires cash right now for a couple of purchases and then saving until I retire. If they change Uber to an hourly wage then I'll have to do something else as I won't be able to retire ever as the pay is too low


----------



## The Mobile Notary 1592 (Sep 26, 2020)

NicFit said:


> No I don't hide, you would never talk to me like this in person. I think I may have misspoken and it should have been patriotism, was out doing stuff and don't like being called racist and had only about a couple of minutes to reply to you


You say racist shit, you get called a racist, period. Bruh, if I ever heard you say that you'd get confronted in a heart beat. Patriotism, please, you getting drunk at bars and getting mad at China because you can't indulge in your vice is really a privilege problem at the end of the day. Blame the president for knowing about the severity of the situation and not doing a goddamn thing about it, he lied and was caught in a lie, and he was recorded lying so defending him just makes you look like one of his brain dead followers.



NicFit said:


> I don't want my earning to go down, it's not going to be per ride anymore, it'll be per hour on minimum wage these unions take, and there no union that even exists right now. Even with unions how much of a retirement will they offer for a minimum wage job? It's not going to be very good and my retirement plan requires cash right now for a couple of purchases and then saving until I retire. If they change Uber to an hourly wage then I'll have to do something else as I won't be able to retire ever as the pay is too low


It's gonna go down regardless, the CEO and remaining executives that are there already cut a number of engineering jobs and are outsourcing them to India. What the hell makes you think that they'll pay you more under Prop 22? There cutting cost on engineering and prepping for "automated cars", you think they're really gonna offer you real competitive pay under Prop 22?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

The Mobile Notary 1592 said:


> You say racist shit, you get called a racist, period. Bruh, if I ever heard you say that you'd get confronted in a heart beat. Patriotism, please, you getting drunk at bars and getting mad at China because you can't indulge in your vice is really a privilege problem at the end of the day. Blame the president for knowing about the severity of the situation and not doing a goddamn thing about it, he lied and was caught in a lie, and he was recorded lying so defending him just makes you look like one of his brain dead followers.
> 
> 
> It's gonna go down regardless, the CEO and remaining executives that are there already cut a number of engineering jobs and are outsourcing them to India. What the hell makes you think that they'll pay you more under Prop 22? There cutting cost on engineering and prepping for "automated cars", you think they're really gonna offer you real competitive pay under Prop 22?


Saying &#128405;to China isn't racist, there's something else for that, don't really care but it's isn't racism, you can figure that out, I'm hating on them that's for sure though. It's not just the bars, there's plenty of other things the fun killer virus has ruined and that was just one example. I can't make good money off of events because there are none and won't be any until next summer the earliest. Everyones life has been affected by this Kung-flu in one way or another. China had a hand in this Covid crap and that dirty communist country was responsible for the plague. They constantly lie and are deceptive and need to be held responsible.

Prop 22 shouldn't affect pay much, if anything it'll raise pay because they have to pay the 75/25% split. This could cause rider demand to go down which could result in lower pay as cause and effect. I don't know how every little detail will work but if riders still have the same demand they'll end up paying a little more and that will cover the costs of prop 22. Your are right, Prop 22 will have to be paid for some how and where it's comes out of I don't know. Though if they reduce driver pay it will look bad, it's what this Prop is about trying to protect driver pay while adding in a few benefits. With AB5 there's nothing that will get us more then minimum wage, unions can try to fight to raise pay but that's always a huge fight, even if my pay was reduced a little right now because of Prop 22 it will be more pay then AB5 and unions for years if it'll ever be what Prop 22 will offer


----------



## The Mobile Notary 1592 (Sep 26, 2020)

NicFit said:


> Saying &#128405;to China isn't racist, there's something else for that, don't really care but it's isn't racism, you can figure that out, I'm hating on them that's for sure though. It's not just the bars, there's plenty of other things the fun killer virus has ruined and that was just one example. I can't make good money off of events because there are none and won't be any until next summer the earliest. Everyones life has been affected by this Kung-flu in one way or another. China had a hand in this Covid crap and that dirty communist country was responsible for the plague. They constantly lie and are deceptive and need to be held responsible.
> 
> Prop 22 shouldn't affect pay much, if anything it'll raise pay because they have to pay the 75/25% split. This could cause rider demand to go down which could result in lower pay as cause and effect. I don't know how every little detail will work but if riders still have the same demand they'll end up paying a little more and that will cover the costs of prop 22. Your are right, Prop 22 will have to be paid for some how and where it's comes out of I don't know. Though if they reduce driver pay it will look bad, it's what this Prop is about trying to protect driver pay while adding in a few benefits. With AB5 there's nothing that will get us more then minimum wage, unions can try to fight to raise pay but that's always a huge fight, even if my pay was reduced a little right now because of Prop 22 it will be more pay then AB5 and unions for years if it'll ever be what Prop 22 will offer


I'm not about to argue with you, at the end of the day, you promote racist rhetoric, and you're delusional if you really think you'll make way more under Prop 22 when Uber is actually saying &#128405;&#127998;to America in more ways than one. I haven't driven 7 months and during that time Ive successfully rebuilt my business as well as studied for my Notary Public Exam and passed it, so once again, calling yourself IC for pennies is stupid when you can get out of Uber, get a business license, make your own money and call yourself a true independent contractor, or maybe you're just too comfortable with a broken system cause you've benefited from little effort.


----------



## Yack in the Bock (Oct 17, 2020)

FluKluxKlan


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> WTFLOL!!! :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: You must be a union executive, or something. :biggrin:
> 
> As I already posted in this thread, I've followed 20+ years of this union stuff very closely and that's the stuff that only comes from the union executives' mouth. NOT the rank and file LOL!


This Union it will be little different then the one you know . Because it will be Union controlled and regulated by independent contractors not by corporate employee .


NicFit said:


> I don't want my earning to go down, it's not going to be per ride anymore, it'll be per hour on minimum wage these unions take, and there no union that even exists right now. Even with unions how much of a retirement will they offer for a minimum wage job? It's not going to be very good and my retirement plan requires cash right now for a couple of purchases and then saving until I retire. If they change Uber to an hourly wage then I'll have to do something else as I won't be able to retire ever as the pay is too low


Not going to be minimum wages ..the wages it will be calculated according to transportation taxi market . The number of executive Unions will be Small according to the number of trips Uber doing daily will it not going to affect your earnings at all because they will take only few $ day


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

The Mobile Notary 1592 said:


> I'm not about to argue with you, at the end of the day, you promote racist rhetoric, and you're delusional if you really think you'll make way more under Prop 22 when Uber is actually saying &#128405;&#127998;to America in more ways than one. I haven't driven 7 months and during that time Ive successfully rebuilt my business as well as studied for my Notary Public Exam and passed it, so once again, calling yourself IC for pennies is stupid when you can get out of Uber, get a business license, make your own money and call yourself a true independent contractor, or maybe you're just too comfortable with a broken system cause you've benefited from little effort.


I still don't see how hating on anther countries government is racism but whatever, until China changes they can get a big &#128405;from me.

If calling an average of $30 an hour and up to and over $100 an hour pennies compared to minimum wage then call me an IC all day long. AB5 I will have zero chance at making more then minimum wage. What is so broken about Uber right now? You can't earn every second you have Uber on? Then don't take the unprofitable trips. Is waiting a couple of minutes for the next fare worth giving up all the freedoms of being an IC? Put a price on that, how much does the ability to work when and where you want worth? Or the price of taking time off when you want while having no one to ask or clear it with. You say you haven't driven for 7 months, did you ask anyone for that time off? Let's say you want to go back to driving later today, do you have ask or schedule it with anyone? What's that worth? AB5 you won't be able to do any of that, an employer won't let you make your own schedule or take the time off you want or you'll be fired. I can't see one upside to being an employee versus IC that's worth giving up IC status. Just because you can't succeed at rideshare doesn't mean you need to ruin it for the ones that can make it work


Gby said:


> This Union it will be little different then the one you know . Because it will be Union controlled and regulated by independent contractors not by corporate employee .
> 
> Not going to be minimum wages ..the wages it will be calculated according to transportation taxi market . The number of executive Unions will be Small according to the number of trips Uber doing daily will it not going to affect your earnings at all because they will take only few $ day


I don't trust that, you really think they'll come close to what they are paying now? They have a huge pool of drivers they can pay what they want. I just don't think it'll be any where near the same pay. Also the hours, that's another thing, you think they'll let you work over time? Right now I can work 12 hour days every day without asking, when your an employee they can deny extra hours, you get your 40 and come back next week, they can even make you part time so they can hire more drivers, how can I make up the difference if I'm limited on my hours? Sure even if they payed me the same I make now but they say I can only work part time then what do I do to make up more hours I could of worked? There's more ways that employee status will limit my pay then just hourly wages


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Calling the virus by diminishing and hateful nicknames is racist, because you are attacking a culture and a people not a Government. It’s called COVID-19, and if you have to call it names to feel superior, you are engaging in racist behaviour. It makes you sound like a raving lunatic too. If you are wondering why nobody in this thread takes you seriously, well here are some reasons.


----------



## sasu66 (Sep 7, 2020)

arcterus said:


> Yes, and as we know now, Travis Kalanick created one of the most honest, law abiding companies on the planet that has done nothing but blessed its' drivers with freedom, truth, and wealth. Especially wealth.


 Everytime i see a homeless Uber driver i remember that wealth.


----------



## The Mobile Notary 1592 (Sep 26, 2020)

NicFit said:


> I still don't see how hating on anther countries government is racism but whatever, until China changes they can get a big &#128405;from me.
> 
> If calling an average of $30 an hour and up to and over $100 an hour pennies compared to minimum wage then call me an IC all day long. AB5 I will have zero chance at making more then minimum wage. What is so broken about Uber right now? You can't earn every second you have Uber on? Then don't take the unprofitable trips. Is waiting a couple of minutes for the next fare worth giving up all the freedoms of being an IC? Put a price on that, how much does the ability to work when and where you want worth? Or the price of taking time off when you want while having no one to ask or clear it with. You say you haven't driven for 7 months, did you ask anyone for that time off? Let's say you want to go back to driving later today, do you have ask or schedule it with anyone? What's that worth? AB5 you won't be able to do any of that, an employer won't let you make your own schedule or take the time off you want or you'll be fired. I can't see one upside to being an employee versus IC that's worth giving up IC status. Just because you can't succeed at rideshare doesn't mean you need to ruin it for the ones that can make it work
> 
> I don't trust that, you really think they'll come close to what they are paying now? They have a huge pool of drivers they can pay what they want. I just don't think it'll be any where near the same pay. Also the hours, that's another thing, you think they'll let you work over time? Right now I can work 12 hour days every day without asking, when your an employee they can deny extra hours, you get your 40 and come back next week, they can even make you part time so they can hire more drivers, how can I make up the difference if I'm limited on my hours? Sure even if they payed me the same I make now but they say I can only work part time then what do I do to make up more hours I could of worked? There's more ways that employee status will limit my pay then just hourly wages


Can't succeed in Rideshare? &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;. Please, sounds like you can't succeed outside of rideshare so you'd rather get pissed on by working more hours at less pay, be my guest, but please don't ever make this rideshare shit comparable to actual entrepreneurship, it doesn't take anything more than a drivers license, a decent car that you are in possession of and a fairly decent background check.Do you feel to forget that we're in a pandemic, if something happens to you or me regarding catching this virus, who is not gonna do shit so stop boot licking for them.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> Calling the virus by diminishing and hateful nicknames is racist, because you are attacking a culture and a people not a Government. It's called COVID-19, and if you have to call it names to feel superior, you are engaging in racist behaviour. It makes you sound like a raving lunatic too. If you are wondering why nobody in this thread takes you seriously, well here are some reasons.


I don't expect degenerates like him to comprehend that.



NicFit said:


> Saying &#128405;to China isn't racist, there's something else for that, don't really care but it's isn't racism, you can figure that out, I'm hating on them that's for sure though. It's not just the bars, there's plenty of other things the fun killer virus has ruined and that was just one example. I can't make good money off of events because there are none and won't be any until next summer the earliest. Everyones life has been affected by this Kung-flu in one way or another. China had a hand in this Covid crap and that dirty communist country was responsible for the plague. They constantly lie and are deceptive and need to be held responsible.
> 
> Prop 22 shouldn't affect pay much, if anything it'll raise pay because they have to pay the 75/25% split. This could cause rider demand to go down which could result in lower pay as cause and effect. I don't know how every little detail will work but if riders still have the same demand they'll end up paying a little more and that will cover the costs of prop 22. Your are right, Prop 22 will have to be paid for some how and where it's comes out of I don't know. Though if they reduce driver pay it will look bad, it's what this Prop is about trying to protect driver pay while adding in a few benefits. With AB5 there's nothing that will get us more then minimum wage, unions can try to fight to raise pay but that's always a huge fight, even if my pay was reduced a little right now because of Prop 22 it will be more pay then AB5 and unions for years if it'll ever be what Prop 22 will offer


Also, you once again called Covid-19 King-Flu, but then before said that you're not racist. Get some ****ing help before it's too late.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

The Mobile Notary 1592 said:


> Can't succeed in Rideshare? &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;. Please, sounds like you can't succeed outside of rideshare so you'd rather get pissed on by working more hours at less pay, be my guest, but please don't ever make this rideshare shit comparable to actual entrepreneurship, it doesn't take anything more than a drivers license, a decent car that you are in possession of and a fairly decent background check.Do you feel to forget that we're in a pandemic, if something happens to you or me regarding catching this virus, who is not gonna do shit so stop boot licking for them.
> 
> 
> I don't expect degenerates like him to comprehend that.
> ...


You don't want to see the awards I have from when I was working as an employee, it's why I went with Uber, I could make more of a share into my pocket then the company keeps, tired of seeing how much I made the company compared to what I made. With Uber I get 75% of what I make, name one other job where I can get that ratio

Yes I will continue to use Kung-flu because it is an insult directed at China,&#128405;and anyone that supports that government


----------



## The Mobile Notary 1592 (Sep 26, 2020)

NicFit said:


> You don't want to see the awards I have from when I was working as an employee, it's why I went with Uber, I could make more of a share into my pocket then the company keeps, tired of seeing how much I made the company compared to what I made. With Uber I get 75% of what I make, name one other job where I can get that ratio
> 
> Yes I will continue to use Kung-flu because it is an insult directed at China,&#128405;and anyone that supports that government
> 
> View attachment 516501


And you're still gonna be known as a racist. Like I said you can do anything on the Internet. You would never say that in person to anybody.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

The Mobile Notary 1592 said:


> And you're still gonna be known as a racist. Like I said you can do anything on the Internet. You would never say that in person to anybody.


And racist is the term socialist losers use because they can't find any other way to win the argument, Kung-flu till the day it's gone off this earth &#128405;China and anyone else that supports them, you want to call it racist, I call it a taste of what they deserve, over one million people are dead because of these communist scums and all your worried about is your little world of being its socialist puppet being offended. One million dead and this is what your values are? If I'm the racist then your the garbage that condones mass death


----------



## The Mobile Notary 1592 (Sep 26, 2020)

NicFit said:


> And racist is the term socialist losers use because they can't find any other way to win the argument, Kung-flu till the day it's gone off this earth &#128405;China and anyone else that supports them, you want to call it racist, I call it a taste of what they deserve, over one million people are dead because of these communist scums and all your worried about is your little world of being its socialist puppet being offended. One million dead and this is what your values are? If I'm the racist then your the garbage that condones mass death


I'm not about to argue with me ain't no Trump supporter. King flu is a play on kung fu, and it's a lame play on words at that. White supremacy will be the death of this country.


----------



## UPModerator (Jul 14, 2014)

Howdy. Topic is AB5. No further comments on COVID19 or politics unrelated to AB5 will be allowed.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Gby said:


> This Union it will be little different then the one you know . Because it will be Union controlled and regulated by independent contractors not by corporate employee .


This union will be different? Give me an effing break. :roflmao:


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> This union will be different? Give me an effing break. :roflmao:


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> This union will be different? Give me an effing break. :roflmao:


A union controlled by independent contractors? HA HA HA HA HA HA. Independent contractors can not form a union because of those pesky little antitrust laws and that one word many AB5 supporters like to use when talking about Russia... collusion.

And because most AB5 supporters are about clueless anything related to actual law the NLRB has already made it impossible for gig workers to form a union. Oooops.

https://www.businessmanagementdaily...tractors-right-to-form-or-join-a-labor-union/
However if AB5 prevails and all the angry little ants become happy little employee ants they could form a union and then the real fun begins! Soon after forming a union the once happy little employee ants will start screeching about how their minimum wage paycheck is full of deductions and union dues!


----------



## lOOKATmE (Mar 18, 2020)

dmoney155 said:


> BUHAHAHAHAHAHA... tell you what... buy a driver a house and give me a retirement pension...... if you are so sure of your claim, then don't worry, they will make plenty to pay you back.
> 
> You are better off investing into uber/lyft and hope the 22 turn in their favour. You vote no on 22 and you will find yourself on the street not even able to be a poor bubber.
> 
> ...


Why would $202 million be spent ....


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

NicFit said:


> Yes I will continue to use Kung-flu because it is an insult directed at China,&#128405;and anyone that supports that government


China is not a Colony of the British or America.
China is a independent nation in the continent of Asia.
China can have whatever system it wants. It does not need approval by the British or the Americans.

China can have whatever policy it chooses as a independent nation.
As long as China is not attempting or planning to invade they can do whatever they want as a nation.

I support China's right to determine its own destiny. Same with Syria, etc. it's not our Colony.

Our issue with China is we manufacture in China out of choice not force. We also outsource a lot of jobs to Asia.
Its our own bad policy, not something Asia is forcing us to do
Aids came from Africa, so I can call it an array of derogatory names toward Africans. 
I can find enough diseases that I can use derogatory terms for anyone not American and specifically White.

That's why we have names like Aids or Covid, not the African and Asian disease.

But hating China on its own and freaking out about some communist independent nation does not mean your a racist.
Its leaning towards racism and fear of the other, but I personally wouldn't jump the gun and call you a racist Nazi.

It seems like these days we call each other Nazi or Communist too often, even though we are all Americans.


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

Uber/lyft have drivers running scared....what are you afraid of???? They cant staff a fleet....drivers have all the power....you want me to work nights...pay me....you want me to work weekends....pay me....you want me to work holidays...pay me...you want me to work in bad weather...pay me......they will need to keep flexability....and thats what you all really care about anyway......


----------



## Yack in the Bock (Oct 17, 2020)

Sure they will pay you... Barely above minimum wage, if you vote no. That's if they even hire you to begin with.

Don't be confused with the guaranteed earnings talk. That's just the guaranteed earnings for people who have no clue how to make decent money with rideshare, NOT the rate. A little bit of literacy helps.

I agree it was a bit of a struggle trying to figure out how to make decent money in my first month as a rideshare driver, but like everything some people will always suck at what they do and blame the system for their failures.

This is a job that any grown human being without a terrible criminal history and at least one arm and one leg can perform well. Do you really think that they are going to be overpaying you as an employee, when there is a long line of people who are willing to do it for less?

Most of the drivers here appear to be extremely economics-101-challenged


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

Yack in the Bock said:


> Sure they will pay you... Barely above minimum wage, if you vote no. That's if they even hire you to begin with.
> 
> Don't be confused with the guaranteed earnings talk. That's just the guaranteed earnings for people who have no clue how to make decent money with rideshare, NOT the rate. A little bit of literacy helps.
> 
> I agree it was a bit of a struggle trying to figure out how to make decent money in my first month as a rideshare driver, but like everything some people will always suck at what they do and blame the system for their failures.


If you want to work for min wage go right ahead....they cant staff a fleet....you know it they know it.....the market will set a pay rate.....you want to work new years for min wage....go ahead....i dont think so.....


----------



## Yack in the Bock (Oct 17, 2020)

You sound extremely confused on which side you're on, and in general.

If you can't figure out how to make this work for you, move on to other things instead of screwing up a good thing for people who have figured it out.

There are plenty of employee-based driver jobs out there


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

Yack in the Bock said:


> You sound extremely confused on which side you're on, and in general.
> 
> If you can't figure out how to make this work for you, move on to other things instead of screwing up a good thing for people who have figured it out.
> 
> There are plenty of employee-based driver jobs out there


You sound like one of those scared drivers....what are you afraid of......you think they wont keep paying you 60 cents a mile....


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Gby said:


> If Uber cut 70-80% Uber will bankuptcy and those jobs it will pop up to small individual car service base .. keep in mind this jobs always existed and people will move with those base because now it is easy to navigate ..


If Uber keeps all of its drivers, THAT is when it will get bankrupt: there are many overhead costs associated with having an employee, so think about that first.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> A union controlled by independent contractors? HA HA HA HA HA HA. Independent contractors can not form a union because of those pesky little antitrust laws and that one word many AB5 supporters like to use when talking about Russia... collusion.
> 
> And because most AB5 supporters are about clueless anything related to actual law the NLRB has already made it impossible for gig workers to form a union. Oooops.
> 
> ...


Well guys


Mash Ghasem said:


> If Uber keeps all of its drivers, THAT is when it will get bankrupt: there are many overhead costs associated with having an employee, so think about that first.


Ether way they will collapse with Ab5 because uber treated workers as disposable garbage and this are not Americans way if they reduced the fleet 60% it not going to be cars located 3-15 minutes away it will be 40 -80 minutes away then consumer not going to wait for gypsy car to come and call another car service .up to now Uber operated the business at drivers expenses then hey got millions of complain .Now legislators start to take serious action against to them .. Eventually AB5 it will expand in all US or everywhere they operate the business


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

The Mobile Notary 1592 said:


> I'm not about to argue with you, at the end of the day, you promote racist rhetoric, and you're delusional if you really think you'll make way more under Prop 22 when Uber is actually saying &#128405;&#127998;to America in more ways than one. I haven't driven 7 months and during that time Ive successfully rebuilt my business as well as studied for my Notary Public Exam and passed it, so once again, calling yourself IC for pennies is stupid when you can get out of Uber, get a business license, make your own money and call yourself a true independent contractor, or maybe you're just too comfortable with a broken system cause you've benefited from little effort.


OMG. You have not driven for seven months.

You have become a contractor in a new industry.

You are self employed but are advocating that successful contractors in your previous industry should become W2 wage slaves.

You keep bragging online regarding your new status as a small business owner while denigrating those in your previous industry who wish to retain their profitable self propietership status.

Seems to me you could not figure out how to be profitable in the rideshare/delivery business.

Guessing your gonna have the same unsuccessful results in uour new venture.


----------

